# My introduction



## Little Whiskers (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi, I'm Nikkie. I've kept and bred mice for a year now and more and more they fascinate me. I often spend time reading up on other peoples care sheets and diets etc, tips and tricks and home made toy ideas etc etc. I always like to give my mice the very best and always open to new ways and ideas. So I thought I'd finally join a forum where I can meet like minded mice lovers, at the same time as learning more and more about these sweet, gentle little creatures.
Look forward to chatting to you in the forum


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very pleased to meet you


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

